# Help Me Choose a Filter



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Recently, my Penguin 350B has gone on the fritz and is now making some really strange noises, and I'm thinking about getting a new filter. It not only is grinding, but is making a sort of growling sound. I've cleaned it through and through, and it has not stopped. If anyone has any suggestions for possible fixes, please let me know. Otherwise, i think I may want to look in to canister filters. I've always wanted one, but never had one. Having said that, what are the pros and cons? Do they work well with sand? Is there anything to watch out for? If anyone has a recommendation or model they use, please post it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

To fix it, soak/run it in a vinegar solution (1v:2w)


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

*Filter*

Hagen Aquaclear Filters.

Best pricing for actual product and filter, quietest and most efficient, largest amount of GPM/water ratio, and easy to clean. Not to mention their awesome upgraded biomass bags which put those bio wheels to shame.

I wouldn't recommend anything else for tanks 75 gallons and under.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

clean the impeller hole really well, get a set of brushes. If it's scraped up you may need a new impeller. Canisters with impellers on the bottom like magnums have the same "sand ruins impeller and impeller well" issue that hang-on-backs do. Ones with the impeller in the lid, like fluvals, do better as the sand falls down. But its better to keep the sand out with a sponge on the intake, but this means you have to stick you hand in the tank to clean the sponge.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

AQUACLEARS AND FLUVAL C SERIES!!! Also the Rena SmartFilters arent a bad choice either. If you want to upgrade from HOBs go to a Fluval 05 series, you just cant go wrong.


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought a Rena XP3 a few weeks ago to replace a broken eheim (It was just beofre xmas and I couldn't get the part for the eheim until mid Jan). It was £75 (But I believe in the states you can pick one up for $79 and I have nothing but praise for it (So far)


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

AQUACLEAR 110!!!!! I'm using one with my 55 and so is my friend with his turtle tank and his tank is sooo clean for a turtle tank it's CRAZY!!!! That's all


----------



## sm1ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Mbuna Keeper said:


> I bought a Rena XP3 a few weeks ago to replace a broken eheim (It was just beofre xmas and I couldn't get the part for the eheim until mid Jan). It was £75 (But I believe in the states you can pick one up for $79 and I have nothing but praise for it (So far)


Wow, where did you find an XP3 for $79? Do you have a website? I was about to buy a used XP2 for $100..


----------

